# Connaissez vous Little Snitch ? Qu'en penser ?



## mikalak (13 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir, 
Un ami- de confiance- m'a conseillé d'utiliser un petit utilitaire qui permet de vérifier les tentatives de connections sur mon ordinateur.  Il s'agit du logiciel little snitch.
Avant de l'acheter, j'ai telecharger une version démo, après installation et redémarrage, il apparait que deux connections internet m'intridriquent: le site locvosges.fr et track.bidtrk.com.
connaissez vous ces sites?; comment puis-je faire pour leur interdire de se connecter à mon ordi?
merci 
mika


----------



## gmaa (13 Avril 2014)

LittleSnitch : Indispensable!


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Avril 2014)

gmaa a dit:


> LittleSnitch : Indispensable!


Tu peux développer ?
Pourquoi est-ce indispensable ?
Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Avril 2014)

mikalak a dit:


> Comment puis-je faire pour leur interdire de se connecter à mon ordo ?



Comment bloquer les connexions sortantes sur Mac ? | LeMagTechno


----------



## gmaa (13 Avril 2014)

: : OS X facile : : Un Mac protégé avec LittleSnitch


----------



## mikalak (13 Avril 2014)

mais alors comment choisir les connections à interdire et celles à autoriser?, désolé je suis novice dans le domaine.
merci
mika


----------



## Sly54 (13 Avril 2014)

mikalak a dit:


> mais alors comment choisir les connections à interdire et celles à autoriser?, désolé je suis novice dans le domaine.


Y passer du temps
Faire des essais : en bloquer un, je laisse passer les autres et regarder ce qui se passe.

Pour moi, un des rares utilitaires à avoir sur sa machine


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Avril 2014)

mikalak a dit:


> Mais alors comment choisir les connections à interdire et celles à autoriser ?



Il faut déjà savoir pourquoi on veut interdire une connexion


----------



## Invité (13 Avril 2014)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Il faut déjà savoir pourquoi on veut interdire une connexion



quand on installe un logiciel. Il peut se connecter pour chercher des mises à jour, ok.
Mais pour quelle autre raison on le laisserait se connecter ?

Après, chacun fait comme il veut ou sait


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2014)

Il y a de toutes façons une part de confiance et de méfiance à soupeser.

Si on prend le cas d'un navigateur, on a vite fait d'autoriser les ports 80 et 443 vers tout serveur (pour le Web et le Web sécurisé), sinon c'est inutilisable ; on lui fait donc confiance : il pourrait très bien envoyer sur ces canaux des informations que l'on ne souhaite pas divulguer...

Les pare-feux de ce type sont généralement purement réseau et pas applicatifs : ils surveillent qui sort et par quelle sortie ou qui rentre et par quelle entrée, sans inspecter le paquet sous le bras de l'intrus...
Autrement dit : si on passe par une entrée autorisée, on pourra faire passer n'importe quel paquet 

Toutefois, ils permettent de surveiller le gros des applications et programmes, de se faire une idée des processus qui abusent etc. Et pour l'_homo interretus_ de base (nous), ça suffit amplement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Après, chacun fait comme il veut ou sait



Avec ceux là, on est _paré_ :

Private Eye | Free Network Monitor for Mac

TCPBlock | A lightweight and fast application firewall for Mac OS X 10.6 or later.


----------



## Invité (14 Avril 2014)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Avec ceux là, on est _paré_ :
> 
> Private Eye | Free Network Monitor for Mac
> 
> TCPBlock | A lightweight and fast application firewall for Mac OS X 10.6 or later.



Je ne connaissais pas  :casse:


----------



## Karmalolo (14 Avril 2014)

Disons que LittleSnitch est utilisé à 90% avec une suite CS pirate


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2014)

Un autre équivalent à Little Snitch est Hands Off!, il est un peu moins parano si on défini une bonne règle de base. Je le trouve un peu meilleur que Little Snitch.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Avril 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Un autre équivalent à Little Snitch est Hands Off!, il est un peu moins parano si on défini une bonne règle de base. Je le trouve un peu meilleur que Little Snitch.


Pour avoir acheté les deux  je préfère LS Meilleure ergonomie, àmha


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2014)

J'ai acheté aussi les 2, mais je trouve que Hands Off! est plus convivial, intrinsèquement les 2 logiciels se valent, mais je préfère maintenant ce dernier.  Nanmého.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Avril 2014)

Antik a dit:


> @Sly @loke
> Quelles types de connexions bloquez-vous et pour quelle protection, méfiance de quoi ?


Principalement vis à vis de mails qui veulent contacter des serveurs Mails publicitaires, newsletters, Facebook, etc.


----------



## jc7net (8 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

Je deux Mac, un iMac et un MacBook pro avec le même utilisateur/mot de passe pour les deux. Je devrais prendre une licence "single" ou "family" ?
Le site est en anglais est je ne comprend pas grand chose, j'essaye même de traduire le site avec google mais nada.

Quelqu'un utilise ce logiciel dans la même situation et pourrais m'aider, je vous remercie.


----------



## drs (8 Juin 2014)

Donc:

Single license: tu peux l'installer sur plusieurs machines, mais elle ne seront pas utilisables en meme temps

Family license: tu peux l'utiliser sur 5 machines simultanément. Réservé à un usage personnel.

Voila 
Et bon dimanche!


----------



## jc7net (8 Juin 2014)

Je vous remercie pour votre réponse... un bon dimanche aussi...


----------



## Sidius (27 Juin 2014)

je tente ma chance a la suite de ce post  ...

voila je viens donc d 'installer Little Snitch et donc petite question

est ce que autorise toutes les connections sortantes via la petite icône en haut a droite coupe les règles ?

ou les règles sont independentes ??

j'espère être assez claire ...


----------



## Sly54 (27 Juin 2014)

Sidius a dit:


> est ce que autorise toutes les connections sortantes via la petite icône en haut a droite coupe les règles ???


Il manque des morceaux




Sidius a dit:


> j'espère être assez claire


Non  


Tu peux utiliser LS d'au moins deux façons :

tu fais des règles indépendantes, à chaque fois que LS te questionne
mais si tu as besoin (par ex. quand tu utilises Skype) de laisser tout ouvert, tu peux activer le Silent mode :_ allow connections attemtps_, cad que là tout passe (c'est comme si tu n'avais pas LS).

Il y a sûrement moyen d'affiner encore mieux l'utilisation de LS, mais je n'ai pas expérimenté.


----------



## Invité (27 Juin 2014)

Sidius a dit:


> est ce que autorise toutes les connections sortantes via la petite icône en haut a droite coupe les règles ?



Oui

Mais si dans l'exemple de *Sly54* concernant Skype par ex, tu veux autoriser toutes connexions, tu attends la demande de LS et tu autorise toutes les connexions, toujours.


----------



## Sidius (27 Juin 2014)

ok merci a vous deux ...


----------



## Sly54 (27 Juin 2014)

Invité a dit:


> tu attends la demande de LS et tu autorise toutes les connexions, toujours.


Je dois dire que je n'ai pas la patience de faire ça : tu en as tellement que ça en devient saoulant


----------



## Invité (28 Juin 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je dois dire que je n'ai pas la patience de faire ça : tu en as tellement que ça en devient saoulant



C'est vrai que c'est un peu saoulant, mais on ne le fait qu'une fois (en général) par application et process


----------

